# Large comm'l retail bid - give me your best shot



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

If you were bidding on this property, how much would you bid it at? Just looking for a seasonal total, not by the push, per hour, etc...Just $X = Total for Nov. 1 thru Mar. 31. Avg. snowfall here is about 49"/season with less then 25 non plowable events but require ice/slush control.

Here's the requirements:

1) Complete curb to curb @ 1.5" trigger
2) Salt only or equivalent, No salt/sand
3) Off-Site hauling when piles become excessive, City has designated dumping area 6mi away one-way.
4) ALL concrete and asphalt areas MUST be monitored during business hours for slick spots, ice, slush, etc. and addressed accordingly and promptly. You have to have 1-2 guys on site when conditions dictate.
5) Only allowed to pile snow in the areas I have marked.

Here's what your plowing:
1) ALL the lots in the pic, ALL sidewalks and common areas
2) Entrance #4 got cut off, Starts on the top left corner where it says "bing" all the way down to the black box and connects to where you can see the road that runs East/West leading along the back of the building: Approx 1000'X25' It's split by a center island for opposite traffic but only one side of it needs to be included in this bid so use the dimensions I have.

This site is approx. 685Ksqft (15.7ac) of lot and roads and approx 50Ksqft (1.15ac) of walks and common areas.

FYI.. this is not a place I am bidding this year but I will be for 2010-2011. I got an inside tip from a reliable source on what the current contractor gets so I'd like to hear from you guys what you think it MIGHT go for._ I understand all about demographics playing a part in pricing but lets hear it anyway just for sh!ts and giggles._


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

First off kudos to you for handing us darn near everything for us to help! this is the best request I have seen to date!

Now what I don't know is what the level of service is...so lets look at it this way....
I would use a loader, 2 skids and 2 trucks to clean (with pushers and expanding plows) figure...3.4 hours to run through the lot each time...put in your costs...
I would use one tracto with plow and spreader plus 3 shovelers to do walks. same time, put in your rates
I would use 6-8 tons of salt on the lot and 500-1000 lbs for the walks. 

Just plug in your rates or costs and that would be good for your area..


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> I would use 6-8 tons of salt on the lot and 500-1000 lbs for the walks.


so you guys approximate 1/2 ton per acre on ice control? obviously it would vary depending on current conditions.
we are getting a spreader this year and wanted a ball park figure as to application rates, we have never spread salt b4, we do majority residential and the commercials we do, didnt want salt or applied themselves.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

yep we use about 800 lbs per acre. it ofcourse varys...


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

salopez;815472 said:


> First off kudos to you for handing us darn near everything for us to help! this is the best request I have seen to date!
> 
> *Now what I don't know is what the level of service is*...so lets look at it this way....
> I would use a loader, 2 skids and 2 trucks to clean (with pushers and expanding plows) figure...3.4 hours to run through the lot each time...put in your costs...
> ...





millsaps118;815366 said:


> If you were bidding on this property, how much would you bid it at? Just looking for a seasonal total, not by the push, per hour, etc...Just $X = Total for Nov. 1 thru Mar. 31. Avg. snowfall here is about 49"/season with less then 25 non plowable events but require ice/slush control.
> 
> Here's the requirements:
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, I tried to give as much info on the job so you guys could throw out some good estimations. As far as the level of service expected, requirement #4 highlighted in green should answer that. In other words, they want ALL concrete and asphalt free from ice/slush at all times during business hours.

So......, if you were to bid this what would you come up with for a total dollar amount? 5 month season.

Just curious.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

So are you going to leave someone there during all business hours...or just come by every few hours?

I only offered what I would do without dollors because your rates will be different from mine.

put your rates in...then multiply by how many hours/events you will be there...thats what I would bid...


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Sal - 1-2 guys will be there during business hours when conditions allow.

Anyone else want to take a crack at this one.........?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

250k retainer for my equipment to be there. 5k a push 3k to salt ea time.And a cup of coffee.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

grandview;816219 said:


> 250k retainer for my equipment to be there. 5k a push 3k to salt ea time.And a cup of coffee.


5K X 25 pushes = 125,000
3K X 20 salt = 60,000
total = 185,000/season (plowing/salt)

Give me your estimate for hauling. I have never heard of a plowing contractor collecting a retainer before, not saying it doesn't happen, just never thought of it I guess.

What happens to the retainer? Do you get to keep? If so then your at 435,000/season w/o removal.

That is still a lot less then what the contract is at currently. I'm sure if you submitted this bid to them they'll give you coffee for life!

Oomkes....take a shot at it, I'd like to hear your #'s.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I honestly don't have a clue on price for something this large, and for that I apologize.
No offense to Salopez but did he list enough equipment to do that job in 3-4Hrs.?
Can someone that does these types of places say what they think it would take equipment wise to do this place.

Millsaps118, what equipment did you plan on using for this?

Again, sorry I couldn't answer your price question.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

8- light duty trucks: 5- V's, 3- straight's
4- skid's
1- wheel loader w/bucket and 18' pusher
1- tractor w/10' pusher and blower attachment
1- L8000 for salting
6-8 tractor trailers w/dump trailers
12 - sidewalk guys to snowblow and shovel

This is NOT my equipment, but my subs I will be using for this job if I get it for 2010-2011.
I hope it's enough to get the job done.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

WIPensfan
It was my understanding that the question what what would we use...that is what I would do. I do maintain properties of this size...3 of which are more then double the size...

now that we have a list of what millsaps118 has, we can now figure out how long it will take him...


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

You have WAAAAYYYY to much to equipment dedicated to that account. The loader with pusher should push it out in a couple hours.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

(pricing from an Ottawa market standpoint)

I would estimate $610,000 with snow removal,full salting, plowing sidewalks & lots.

Of course with a 300cm cap limit, which out of that would probly include approx 550 truck loads of snow. (tri-axles)

3 loaders with 14ft pushers & a few Kubota F-Series machines with mini snow blades & heated cabs. :bluebounc


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Our mall pays the snow company 500,000 to keep his stuff there and then charges hourly for each loader plus salt. During one bad x-mas they were paying 100 a truck load to haul snow out


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Is this property in Anoka? If so, I know the current contract holder very well. We used to work together at the U of M. His other major client is the Carlson Towers in Minnetonka.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Camden;816403 said:


> Is this property in Anoka? If so, I know the current contract holder very well. We used to work together at the U of M. His other major client is the Carlson Towers in Minnetonka.


Yeah Yea  ........I plow the snow at the Trump Towers here in Ottawa  tymusic


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Camden;816403 said:


> Is this property in Anoka? If so, I know the current contract holder very well. We used to work together at the U of M. His other major client is the Carlson Towers in Minnetonka.


No it's not in Anoka. My old neighbor use to do the lawn and snow maintenance at Carlson back in the late 90's up to '01/'02 until he flew off the Coo Coo and got into a shoot out with Ramsey PD right in front of my old house!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

creativedesigns;816443 said:


> Yeah Yea  ........I plow the snow at the Trump Towers here in Ottawa  tymusic


Nice try. We all know you're the Canadian version of Bribrius (aka "bri").


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

millsaps118;816462 said:


> No it's not in Anoka. My old neighbor use to do the lawn and snow maintenance at Carlson back in the late 90's up to '01/'02 until he flew off the Coo Coo and got into a shoot out with Ramsey PD right in front of my old house!


Okay. I thought I knew what property that was in the pic.

And that's quite a story about your neighbor! I don't remembering hearing about it


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

RLM;816300 said:


> You have WAAAAYYYY to much to equipment dedicated to that account. The loader with pusher should push it out in a couple hours.


Well that's a good thing if I do, I'd rather have too much then not enough.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Camden;816403 said:


> Is this property in Anoka? If so, I know the current contract holder very well. We used to work together at the U of M. His other major client is the Carlson Towers in Minnetonka.


Maple Grove... Where's my Prize? payup

LOL

Seriously, that's a big job! Good luck! There are crap-load of sidewalks there, you'd need some efficient sidewalk equipment and/or a small army for the sidewalks alone... 

I'm surprised though, that the 2 buildings and lot to the west aren't included (not the park & ride ramp though obviously), the only thing separating them is an entrance, otherwise they all look like they'd be the same management company, etc.

Not even gonna guess on this one, kinda out of my league, kudos for going after something of that scale though!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

grandview;816219 said:


> 250k retainer for my equipment to be there. 5k a push 3k to salt ea time.And a cup of coffee.


Wow, $250, 0000 retainer for a loader and couple of bobcats?


----------

